# Other Pets > Dogs >  A few randoms of my Bull and Terrier crew

## DNACurtusK

Just thought I'd share just a few of my canine crew, that I am so very proud of. My hunting dream team and family companions.

"Shiner", my wingman. English Bull Terrier




"Archer" one of my Patterdale Terriers



"Beef" my standard type American Bulldog in his cut gear



"Clutch" one of my APBT's



"Sniper" another one of my Patterdales as a pup


"Moonshine" an older APBT :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: of mine


"Willie" my rescued Mini English Bull Terrier. He had to have both of his eyes removed due to PLL, which is a disease prominent in the breed that can easily be prevented by having breeding stock tested and culled!


And just for fun, for anyone who think my Bull Terrier is always bright white and shiney.....



He's gotta be a boy sometimes! LMAO

----------

_Gerardo_ (01-27-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (01-27-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

YES! Very nice. I love patterdale terriers. Awesome crew you have there, they all look good. : gj:

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (01-27-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Beef looks anxious to work in his gear!  My husband loves bull terriers.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (01-27-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

Thanks guys! 
Yeah the Patterdales are somethin' else!

Yeah Beef takes his job VERY seriously, lol. He is a nightmare on a hog!

----------

